# 2000 posts and a new year giveaway



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I've been saving my 2000th post until I'd finished this one. This is a Bamboo with Walnut and Beech veneer and Wenge and Purpleheart swells sestup OTT for flats or looped tubes. Here's the rules:

1. You must have at least 100 post to get in on this. No exceptions.

2. Just post an "I'm in" on this thread to be entered.

3. This giveaway will run for 2 weeks from today - 12:00 P.M. CST, January 19, 2015.

I want to give a HUGE thanks to the everybody here, mods and members alike, for all the inspiration and advice so freely given. You guys are awesome!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm in

Congragts for 2k posts!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't usually do these kinds of giveaways but in this case...
I'm in!!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm in !

thanks for the chance and congratz !


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Very nice giveaway buddy. I won't enter as I am lucky enough to have a few of your shooters, so do not enter me so someone else has a chance at one of your fine pieces. Sweet fork. Congrats on the 2k !

Be well,
SF


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i'm in


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Man that is a gorgeous study in ergonomics, aesthetics, and workmanship. Love it man. I'm hooked on my tube attachment system so I'm gonna stay out of the running also, but I love love that.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm in and congrats on the 2k post


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice. I'm in.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice one, I'm in.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice shooter 

I'm in.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is a beautiful piece which will make someone very proud. Good on ya for your generosity. I wish all who enter the best of luck. As usual, I have too many slingshots to use as it is, so I will reluctantly pass. Congratulations for reaching this milestone.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

cool, congratulations! I'm in


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm in.

Thank you for the opportunity, TSM.


----------



## JJH (Oct 2, 2013)

im in and congrats on 2000 posts


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Congrats my bearded bro! I'm in!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

As someone who'd like a shot at one of your pieces, I too, am in...

...congrats on 2k posts, man!


----------



## RT- (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice lookin shooter. I'd be in...but need to be more active in posting


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm in!

(Just made it with 113 posts.  )


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Nicely crafted sling...I`m in...!....Phil


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Im in! Thanks for the shot.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Congratulations on the 2k post TSM. 
I am definitely in. Thank you for your generosity and beautiful gift. 
Cheers bud. 
Clint


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm in....I'm in!!!

I wrote "I'm in" twice...does that count as two entries?


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh Yeah I am so in your slingshot's Rock 
Cheers


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations on 2000 posts, oh he of the mighty beard.

I'm In, please!

Keep it up Shane.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Am in! :bowdown:


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Congrats Shane!! Absolutely stunning shooter my friend. Somebody's definitely gonna happy and very fortunate to receive it,,,, and I hope it's ME lol. I'm soo IN . And thank u for this chance


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh man!!!

What a little JEWEL of a shooter!! :bowdown: :bowdown: SUPERB work!!!

I'm in, of course!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm in! Beautiful Slingshot!!!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I'm in and thank you for this opportunity!

jazz


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Congrats very nice of you! I'm in!


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Im in for sure , thats a beautiful shooter !


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice! I'm in!


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm in! Thank you for your generosity TSM!!! That's a very fine shooter you're offering up!!


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm in

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

My greedy side is really trying to come out right now, however I will refrain from entering this one since I won your last give away and own two of yours now (one quite similar to this). Congrats on the post count and doing another generous give away!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Congrats! I'm In and Thank You!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm In!!! Great way to celebrate 2000 posts and the new year! Thank you!


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm in.

It's a work of art anybody would be proud to own; very kind of you to offer it.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I seriously can not believe the amount of positive response I've recieved in so short a time. Again, thank you all so, so much. I may end with more than one to give. Stay tuned.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Just enlarged the images and took a better look...

That's a damned nice Slingshot! B)


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

(Blushes)


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

*@))).........That's 2000 in upper case! I am in.*


----------



## RT- (Jan 9, 2014)

TSM said:


> I seriously can not believe the amount of positive response I've recieved in so short a time. Again, thank you all so, so much. I may end with more than one to give. Stay tuned.


It's a great looker.

I better start posting more...


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congrats on 2000 posts!! That frame is a work of art! I don't normally shoot OTT, but I have been an admirer of you frames for some time now, so.....I'm in!!!!

Todd


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I am in, stunning!


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

That's an absolute belter, I'm in, thanks TSM!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Grats for the round number and thanks for the chance TSM! Gl all!

I'M IN!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

I'M IN!

Thank you for the giveaway!

Congrats to 2k posts!


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Wow! 2000 posts! Were'd ya find the time for all of them! Well done making that fine prize! & Good on you! having a Giveaway to Celebrate!

DB


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Great Milestone......Congrats.....I'm In!!!!! LBH2


----------



## TommyBwell (Dec 17, 2014)

What wonderful work and a great gesture. I need to run post something in the next 98 threads and I'll be right back.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats on the 2000 posts! I'm in, thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

I´m in!!

Thanks for the chance


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm in. Nice slingshot.


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

I am in

Rick


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Very nice! Congrats on the big 2K n thanks for this chance! Count me in please.


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Looks awesome. Wish I could get it...good luck everybody.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Id like to be in too please. Thanks and congrats


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

Just barely, but i'm in!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Here's what I've got so far...

1 - e~shot
2 - M.J
3 - WoodPigeon
4 - Imperial
5 - Crimson Owl
6 - shew97
7 - treefork
8 - rockslinger
9 - E.G.
10 - Nicholson
11 - mr. green
12 - JJH
13 - you'llshootyereyeout
14 - Tentacle Toast
15 - TheNewSlingshotGuy
16 - AZshooter
17 - D.Nelson
18 - Barky Bow
19 - Urban Fisher
20 - leon13
21 - quarterinmynose
22 - Emitto
23 - DougDynasty
24 - Quercusuber
25 - Grandpa Grumpy
26 - jazz
27 - Bell14
28 - TLG_Catapults
29 - Beanflip
30 - kobe23
31 - devils son in law
32 - Incomudro
33 - gaboxolo
34 - flipgun
35 - NoobShooter
36 - Nobodo
37 - Incomudro
38 - Grandpa Pete
39 - GrayWolf
40 - ChapmanHands
41 - MagicTorch100
42 - JohnKrakatoa
43 - carboncopy
44 - DogBox
45 - LBH2
46 - tradspirit
47 - slingshooterPT
48 - curmudgeon
49 - rlmlam
50 - Viper010
51 - youcanthide
52 - newbslingshotter

So, in light of so many entries, I think I'll give two away and I may end up calling it early if nobody else jumps in. The second one will be a surprise. Who doesn't like surprises?


----------



## Oldbattleaxe (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey, count me in! I didn't think I qualified, but my post count kinda snuck up on me.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm not surprised at all. TSM your work is super Sweeeeeeet. 
I look forward to seeing what you have in store as a surprise!!! 
Hmmmmmmm the anticipation!!!!!!!
Love it.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations on the 2000th TSM! I am not in cause we are trading, but that's a sweet ss for whom ever wins. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I'm in! It's a greater shooter!


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Can't wait to see this surprise


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i'm in thanks for the give away TSM


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

...And now for the surprise. This one is Padauk and Maple with Zebrawood swells on a 1/4" Birch ply core. The shape is based on the Boyshot by Bill Hayes.











































I think I'll end this giveaway tomorrow by 12 noon, CST, so there's still a little time to get in. Good luck everybody!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh, snap! That looks awesome!!


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

I've never won a giveaway before, ever. Not just here, but EVER. I hope this is the one!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Dang TSM, that would be like hitting the lotto....kinda! :looney:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thats a good one. I'll take it!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I have a fear of owning these nice catapults... im afraid of breaking them :0

but if i won i think i can handle it.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

lets just make it that the first 3 get members get a slingshot ?

:wave: :neener: :wave: :naughty:


----------



## Neo Catapults (May 28, 2014)

I'm in. I just realize that I joined 100 post member club!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

I am now torn between the two. TSM those are both freaking awesome looking give aways. 
Thanks again for the offer and good luck everyone but I'm not going to lie..... I really really really really hope that I win ha ha ha


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey I will jump in they look sweet.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Can't help myself Shane... I'm in.
Didn't you just do a give away


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Here are the entries so far:

1 - e~shot
2 - M.J
3 - WoodPigeon
4 - Imperial
5 - Crimson Owl
6 - shew97
7 - treefork
8 - rockslinger
9 - E.G.
10 - Nicholson
11 - mr. green
12 - JJH
13 - you'llshootyereyeout
14 - Tentacle Toast
15 - TheNewSlingshotGuy
16 - AZshooter
17 - D.Nelson
18 - Barky Bow
19 - Urban Fisher
20 - leon13
21 - quarterinmynose
22 - Emitto
23 - DougDynasty
24 - Quercusuber
25 - Grandpa Grumpy
26 - jazz
27 - Bell14
28 - TLG_Catapults
29 - Beanflip
30 - kobe23
31 - devils son in law
32 - Incomudro
33 - gaboxolo
34 - flipgun
35 - NoobShooter
36 - Nobodo
37 - Incomudro
38 - Grandpa Pete
39 - GrayWolf
40 - ChapmanHands
41 - MagicTorch100
42 - JohnKrakatoa
43 - carboncopy
44 - DogBox
45 - LBH2
46 - tradspirit
47 - slingshooterPT
48 - curmudgeon
49 - rlmlam
50 - Viper010
51 - youcanthide
52 - newbslingshotter
53 - Oldbattleaxe
54 - Jacktrevally
55 - squirrel squasher
56 - bigron
57 - Neo Catapults
58 - ghost0311/8541
59 - stinger

Make sure I didn't miss anybody. We've a little over two hours left and I'm ready to do this thing!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Is there anyone left who hasn't joined in ha ha ha 
TSM I think that this is a testament to your work.
Nice work sir


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

And that's game, folks. I've assigned everyone a number and will do a name-in-the-hat draw over the weekend with the help of my boys. I'll do my best to video the whole thing so that there's no tomfoolery or shenanigans. Winners will contacted Monday and slingshots mailed by Tuesday. Best of luck to you all.


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

Fingers and toes crossed, prayers to assorted dieties sent, and all good lunch charms in place! Hope I win!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

newbslingshotter said:


> Fingers and toes crossed, prayers to assorted dieties sent, and all good lunch charms in place! Hope I win!


Gotta love a good lunch charm!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I have my Black Cat Bone and I sprinkled some Goofer dust all around my bed.......


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Drum roll please....






Congratulations to tradspirit and Incomudro! Messages have been sent, sort of (tradspirit - empty your message box, bro!) and we're waiting on replys. Thanks to everybody who joined in on this! Keep shooting and don't forget to be awesome!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

TSM....Thanks for doing this give away. What fun! You have some good looking young helpers there. I am sure the winners will be thrilled.

GP


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

You're a good man, TSM! Congrats boys!


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

TSM said:


> Here are the entries so far:
> 1 - e~shot
> 2 - M.J
> 3 - WoodPigeon
> ...


Somethings fishy...
Did Incomudro get entered twice? I just happened to notice that his name appears twice in the entry list, numbers 32 and 37.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

TheNewSlingshotGuy said:


> Somethings fishy...
> Did Incomudro get entered twice? I just happened to notice that his name appears twice in the entry list, numbers 32 and 37.


Yeah I saw that, too, as I was putting everyone's name on paper. I ended up with 58 entries, one per person. Nothing fishy I promise.


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

TSM said:


> TheNewSlingshotGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Somethings fishy...
> ...


Oh okay! Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

CONGRATULATIONS GUYS!!!
TSM you are the man. Thanks for the offer and the fun it is so good to see and be a part of. 
Thanks again 
Clint


----------



## Oldbattleaxe (Jun 5, 2014)

Congratulations to the winners and a big thanks to TSM for the drawing and excitement!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Congrats Guys! Thanx for the chance Shane!


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice one tsm. We'll done guys


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Awesome!

"Incomudro" I don't know how to pronounce it either - it's the name of a song by the band Kansas off of their Song for America album.

In any event, thank you so much!

Really cute having your boys draw the names too, I've got twin boys who will turn 13 on Jan 27th so I can relate.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

congratulations to the winners!

and thanks to TSM for a giveaway ful of fun!

jazz


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Congrats to the winners!

Thanks for opportunity TSM


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations guys. \

Thanks for the opportunity TSM.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congrats to the winners!!

TSM...thanks for an excellent giveaway!

Todd


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

congrats to the winners!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

If anybody can get in touch with tradspirit, Could you have him message me. I'd like to let him know he's a winner. I'll give him till the weekend then I'll draw another name.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey thanks for the cool Slingshot Lotterie 
And congrats to the winner's 
Cheers


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Still trying to get a message to tradspirit. I'd hate for this to pass you by....


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

*tradspirit! *I cannot send you any new messages! Please respond A.S.A.P. to claim you win. I can give you until Saturday, but after that, I'll have to draw a new winner.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Last chance, tradspirit. Today's the day. Otherwise I'll be drawing another name tomorrow.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm looking for the fine print that says the runner up gets both Slingshots.

Must be in there somewhere... :naughty:

Seriously though, I hope things are ok with tradspirit.


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Well? Did he answer? Or did you draw another name?


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Alas...no response from tradspirit. So I had a new list made:

1 - e~shot
2 - M.J
3 - WoodPigeon
4 - Imperial
5 - Crimson Owl
6 - shew97
7 - treefork
8 - rockslinger
9 - E.G.
10 - Nicholson
11 - mr. green
12 - JJH
13 - you'llshootyereyeout
14 - Tentacle Toast
15 - TheNewSlingshotGuy
16 - AZshooter
17 - D.Nelson
18 - Barky Bow
19 - Urban Fisher
20 - leon13
21 - quarterinmynose
22 - Emitto
23 - DougDynasty
24 - Quercusuber
25 - Grandpa Grumpy
26 - jazz
27 - Bell14 (changed name to "Gunnar")
28 - TLG_Catapults
29 - Beanflip
30 - kobe23
31 - devils son in law
32 - gaboxolo
33 - flipgun
34 - NoobShooter
35 - Nobodo
36 - Grandpa Pete
37 - GrayWolf
38 - ChapmanHands
39 - MagicTorch100
40 - JohnKrakatoa
41 - carboncopy
42 - DogBox
43 - LBH2
44 - slingshooterPT
45 - curmudgeon
46 - rlmlam
47 - Viper010
48 - youcanthide
49 - newbslingshotter
50 - Oldbattleaxe
51 - Jacktrevally
52 - squirrel squasher
53 - bigron
54 - Neo Catapults
55 - ghost0311/8541
56 - stinger

...and had random.org pick a winner for me this morning.

View attachment random number.bmp


*Congratulations Imperial! *The internet has decided that you shall be winner #2. PM incoming.

Again, and again, thanks!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

'Oh no Imperial didnt responde, lets give it to woodie !'


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Woodie said:


> 'Oh no Imperial didnt responde, lets give it to woodie !'


sorry brah, i just saw the pm a while ago. just got back from san diego and saw i got a pm-


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

All is well and slingshots are away. Thanks for playing, everybody, and see you at 3000!


----------

